# My New Grooming Must Have Item



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I Just found the best grooming item ever-No it's not that new brush we all must have and not use-or comb either-it's not the latest & "greatest shampoo or conditioner or detangler-after bath super gel"-we bought that cost two weeks pay-or the blower drier that we had to take a bank loan out to pay for-it's a glass of Bailey's Irish Cream for us once the bathing-blow drying-grooming is done

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie (my true angel girl)
Ms T


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

I prefer red wine, but the effect is the same LOL


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Just a beer for me, thanks! :biggrin1:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I'll drink to that Pat.


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Now you're talking


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Martini is my must have!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Let's get pissed. PARTI AT PAT'S. What's your address Pat.?ound:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Problem with Baileys is it is like drinking a milkshake and the bottle is not so big. Once a liftime ago a friend and I drank the whole thing. She left this world last year, think I will go get a bottle, bath Rosie and have a drink. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Bottoms up, y'all! I'm celebrating new puppies -- that's another good reason.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Pattie said:


> Bottoms up, y'all! I'm celebrating new puppies -- that's another good reason.


 :whoo: Such cute pup's I'll drink to that


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

For me, its cabernet!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

ound:

Yeah, I usually need a lint roller, too. 

Kara


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

It's going to have to be a bottle-both Rommy Man & Tease rolled on a dead worm today-they found one-then after I cleaned that up they found a second one. Then Miss Paige found some old decaying grass clippings that we forgot to put out with the yard waste-smells really bad here at my house.

Pat (humom to-Stinky pupsters)


----------



## klf0110 (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh good a great reason to give Huey a bath this weekend. I was not looking forward to it but now I am


----------

